# 88 HB- No start, no dash lights



## RobertBlevins (Nov 6, 2013)

*88 HB- No start, no warning lights*

It's an 88 HB with the 2.4i. Symptoms:

For the last couple of days, I would turn the key to start and the warning lights would light and nothing happened. 

Truck has a brand new battery and cables. Lights are not dimming in the start position. 

After a few tries, the truck would usually start. I thought it was the clutch switch, so I bypassed it. 

Nothing changed. Still intermittent starting. The next time I tried starting it, I thought I smelled burning wire for a second. Put it in gear, turned on switch, roll-started it home. Got home, shut down the engine. Then I turned the key back to the ON position and wiggled the key around in the switch. 

The warning lights sudently went out and truck would not start. Taillights, headlights, brake lights, radio still worked. But nothing that is supposed to work when you are in the ON or START position. 

Took off the electrical part of the ignition switch and tried jumping across the wires. NOT across the soldered connections, but I actually CUT the wires free and tried different combinations. Once I heard the fuel pump come on. One of the warning lights MAY have flashed for a split second, then nothing. Jumping across the wires now in any combination does absolutely nothing. No fuel pump sound, nothing. I don't think it's the ignition switch. 

Checked fuses, but they all seem to be good. I'm going to check them again, but if it's blown a fuse there is a reason. I'm starting to wonder if one of the underhood relays is no good, but I also wonder if that would also make all the warning lights go out. You would think the warning lights would light up and the truck just wouldn't start or something.

*NOTE: * When I cut the wires to the clutch switch down at the pedal and tied them together, I left enough wire so that I could hook it back up again if that caused the problem. Also...it seems funny that wiggling the key in the ignition caused the warning lights to short out, because if the switch was no good, jumping across the cut wires should have made something happen. (I had to edit this post a couple of times. Kept saying 'dash lights' when I meant *warning* lights. The dashboard lights still work.)


----------



## RobertBlevins (Nov 6, 2013)

*UPDATE: * I'm going to replace the starter motor (thought I heard funny sounds from it last couple of weeks), the proper underhood relay, AND the key switch. Then I will check the underdash fuses carefully before trying to start the truck. It could have been a combination of problems that finally came to a head when I switched on the ignition and wiggled that key. As soon as I did, the warning lights went out and that was it. But I think the starter was getting weak a while ago. What underhood relay relates to the ignition/starter system? 

*Any advice would be appreciated.* This truck is to supply a wilderness trip in August for a small group traveling from Seattle down to eastern Oregon to view The Great American Eclipse, and shoot it for YouTube. Maybe we'll invite you to the party, which is being held some miles north of John Day, Oregon. The exact location is a secret, but you can drive there, it's in the Path of Totality of the eclipse, and it's at 5,500 feet. Full tech and entertainment are enabled. That means high-altitude smartphone access, TV, stereo, movies, and video games if you want. While I do free BBQ the Saturday and Sunday prior to the eclipse. It should be fun. Okay, it's a party that starts several days before the eclipse that happens on the following Monday, August 21. My job is to get there early and do setup. 

Now you know. 

*Maybe someone will toss me a bone*. I don't mind doing the work, I just need some hints from the experts.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The starter switch in the steering column goes out in a lot of the posts I see.

It isn't expensive or difficult to replace.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

No keys, $15:
http://www.carparts.com/details/Nissan/D21/Replacement/Ignition_Switch/1988/REPN506201.html

With keys:
1986-91 Nissan Pickup D21 Ignition Switch Standard Trans , OEM Replacement | eBay

AutoZone has both versions:
Nissan/Datsun D21 Ignition Switch - Best Ignition Switch Parts for Nissan/Datsun D21


----------



## RobertBlevins (Nov 6, 2013)

jp2code said:


> The starter switch in the steering column goes out in a lot of the posts I see.
> 
> It isn't expensive or difficult to replace.


Can the key side of the ignition switch 'go out' or cause problems in the electrical side? Just wondering. In other words, can the mechanical side somehow cause the short? If so, I should replace the whole thing.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know, Robert. Mine still works great - knock on wood.


----------



## RobertBlevins (Nov 6, 2013)

jp2code said:


> I don't know, Robert. Mine still works great - knock on wood.


I'm thinking it can't affect the electrical side, just get floppy after a while. *Switch was probably bad on mine from the start, and then I shorted out a relay and a fusible link playing with the wires.* _None of that is hard to fix_. I'm replacing everything for less than a hundred bucks, including the starter. The only Japanese rig that's ever beat me was an '87 Subaru wagon. But they have stupid cross-mounted engines you can't access easily, and use timing belts rather than a chain. They will go up almost any hill you want, but don't break down in the field. The second time my belt blew on that Subie, I junked it for $250 and went back to Nissan for good. The NAPS-Z 2.4i should be worshipped like the Virgin Mary.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

When buying replacement parts like starters and alternators, try to steer away from remanufactured parts.

These Japanese parts last a really long time. By the time they wear out and need replacing (after 100k-200k miles), the shafts have grooves worn in them.

Remanufacture shops replace the contact tips, clean the parts, then put them out to resell.


----------



## RobertBlevins (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah. I was considering going with a rebuilt unit, too. I saw your post and decided to go Japanese. I did not know that about the 'rebuilt' starters.


----------

